# Regensburg Marathon am 6.6.2004



## Gerhard S. (1. Juni 2004)

Hi Racer

kennt jemand von euch die Strecke in Regensburg (kurz- und mitteldistanz) etwas genauer
wer sie schon mal gefahren ist kann ja mal die streckenbeschaffenheit , untergrund, anstiege, abfahrten usw beschreiben.
bin um jede info dankbar
gerhard


----------



## Rockhopper (1. Juni 2004)

da hänge ich mich gleich mal mit ran 
ich könnte ein paar infos über die lange Strecke vertragen!

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking_willi (1. Juni 2004)

Sevus!Bin letztes jahr die mittlere strecke gefahren,meiner meinung nach einer der schönsten marathon.Die strecke ist mit kurzen knackigen anstiegen gespickt die keine langeweile durch stundenlanges bergauffahren aufkommen lassen.Der untergrund ist meist fest und gut fahrbar(geschotterte waldwege).
Es gibt singeltrails und wurzelpassagen also alles was ein marathon braucht,natürlich alles fahrbar.Die verpflegungsstellen sind vorbildlich.
Einzig die ausschilderung war noch etwas verbesserungswürdig.
Also ein super marathon(meine pers. meinung)
Bei der langen strecke wird eine ein teil der mittleren nochmal gefahren wobei nicht die höhenmeter sondern die länge (130 km) hart ist.
Vieleicht konnte ich euch helfen aber wie gesagt jeder sieht den marathon etwas anders und für streckenänderungen o. das wetter kann ich nichts.
Also bis dann in regensburg!!!


----------



## rboncube (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich kann mich biking willi im großen und ganzen nur anschließen
Bin letztes Jahr auch die mittlere Runde (damals 85km) gefahren.War einer der schönsten Marathons den ich je bestritten habe.Sehr viel Singletrail und einige knifflige Passagen.Und die Anstige kurz und heftig.
Die Verpflegungsstationen waren echt erste Sahne.Hättste sogar Kaffee und Obstkuchen bekommen.Bin dann doch lieber bei Gel und Riegel geblieben.
Leider haben sich einige Verfahren oder wurden nachträglich Disqualifiziert.Die Ausschilderung war echt sch....e.
Mal ne kurze Zusammenfassung:
-schlecht Ausgeschildert (Veranstallter hat Besserung gelobt)
-das versprochene Startergeschenk war leider nicht lieferbar
-wenige Teilnehmer (werden aber heuer bestimmt mehr,ist ja die bayerische)
-im Ziel keine Verpflegungsstation
-wenige Zuschauer an der Strecke
+tolle,abwechsungsreiche Strecke
+klasse Verpflegung (Gel und Riegel)
+gute Stimmung im Start/Zielraum
+freundliche Streckenposten und Helfer an den Servicestationen
++mein fünfter Platz auf der Mitteldistance  

Alles in allem ein gelungener und empfehlenswerter Marathon.
Ach ja,wie´s ausschaut bleibt´s ja noch ne zeitlang regnerisch.Zieht euch die Matschgummis auf!
Habe am Freitag noch nen Termin beim Doc.Hatte jetzt 2 Wochen Bikeverbot (Knieprob´s) und hoffe er gibt grünes Licht für das Rennen.Habe aber das blöde Gefühl das es nix wird.  

Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spaß und viel Erfolg

Ciao Rene´


----------



## sunflowerbiker (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
sind letztes Jahr die Flaschen einen zugereicht worden, oder hat man seine auffüllen müßen?

Fährt auch wer die lange?

GRUß

SFB


----------



## Rockhopper (3. Juni 2004)

dann mal vielen Dank für eure Berichte.   
bis Sonntag


----------



## stronglegs (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte die lange fahren, möchte mich aber nachmelden. Deshalb interessiert mich auch die Sache mit der Verpflegung.
Auf der Homepage schreiben die nämlich, daß Nachmelder keinen "sofortigen Anspruch auf Verpflegung" bzw. nur regulär Gemeldete "ausreichend Speisen und Getränke erhalten".
Was soll denn das heißen?? Muß ich dann an den Verpflegungsstellen warten, bis das ganze Feld durch ist?? Oder ist nichts mehr übrig, weil ich im letzten Startblock gestartet bin (ist wohl so, oder?)?
Ich frage mich, wozu ich dann noch das Startgeld entrichten soll? Meine Zeit kann ich auch selber nehmen...

Gruß
Jürgen





			
				sunflowerbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> sind letztes Jahr die Flaschen einen zugereicht worden, oder hat man seine auffüllen müßen?
> 
> Fährt auch wer die lange?
> ...


----------



## rboncube (3. Juni 2004)

Nee, Flaschen wurden keine gereicht.Nur die eigenen aufgefüllt.


Glaube nicht das Nachmelder keinen Anspruch auf Verpflegung haben.Das schreiben sie doch bei mehreren anderen Marathon´s.Um Zweifel auszuschließen würde ich halt per E-Mail oder Telefon nachfragen.Schau halt auf der Homepage,da stehen die Adressen.

Ciao Rene´


----------



## biking_willi (3. Juni 2004)

Also soweit ich das mitbekommen hab wurde an den verpflegungsstellen kein unterschied gemacht . Wüsste auch gar nicht wie die das praktizieren möchten bei der hektik an den verpflegungsstellen.Ich jedenfalls würde da mächtig randalieren.

 Gruß an alle biker!!!!!


----------



## stronglegs (4. Juni 2004)

Habe wegen der Verpflegung nachgefragt: soll ausreichend vorhanden sein. Nur das "Präsent" könnte ausgehen. Weiß eh net, was das ist, steht auch nirgenswo.
@rbcube: es wird wohl auch am Sa noch kräftig regnen. Dann sind auf alle Fälle grössere Stollen gefragt als die meiner Michelin CompS, oder?


----------



## Cube04 (4. Juni 2004)

...na dann bis Sonntag auf der Kurzdistanz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (5. Juni 2004)

@stronglegs
habe gerade auch die Comp S drauf.Fall´s ich morgen doch noch Nachmelde werde ich meine Schwalbe Jimmy aufziehen.
Das mit dem Präsent war letztes Jahr auch so ne Sache.Eigentlich hätte es ein hochwertiges T-Shirt geben sollen.Die wurden aber nicht rechtzeitig geliefert.Dafür gab´s dann so ne tolle,kleine Kühltasche.Die liegt schon ein Jahr im Keller rum und gammelt vor sich hin.
Viel Spaß morgen und Kette rechts.

Ciao Rene´


----------



## Cube04 (6. Juni 2004)

Und? Was sagt Ihr?   
Die Strecke war absolut mangelhat ausgeschildert!!!   Es hat wirklich keinen Spass gemacht ständig nach diesen kleinen Schildchen zu suchen. Das nächste mal bitte besser kenntlich machen, und mehr von den Dingern!!

Asonsten: Bikewaschanlage (hat man auch gebraucht   ), gute Stimmung im Ziel, gute Organisation der Startnummernausgabe (habe ich auch schon schlimmer gesehen).....

Wenn die nächstes Jahr die Streckenkennzeichung besser in den Griff bekommen, gibts nix zu meckern!

cube04


----------



## Bul Biker (6. Juni 2004)

Ich hatte eigentlich keine Probleme mit der Streckenfindung.
Dafür weiß ich aber nicht wo man die Ergebnisse herbekommt.

Hat da vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## Lordan (6. Juni 2004)

Also mal ganz ehrlich: ich fand das ganze mehr als bescheiden!!!
Ich hab mich eigentlich immer noch nicht ganz beruhigt, daswegen laß ich jetzt hier meinem Ärger freien Lauf evtl geht es mir ja dann besser.

- An den Verpflegungsstellen gibt es Kuche und Brote. Klar, da hab ich ja auch massig Zeit mir einen Kuchen oder zwei Brote reinzupfeifen. Dafür gibts dann im Zielraum ÜBERHAUPTNIX. Bei jedem anderen Marathon gibts wenigstens Bananen und Riegel im Ziel, aber hier...

- Die Strecke ist schlecht ausgeschildert, Streckenposten an kniffligen Stellen sind Fehlanzeige. Nicht um sonst haben sich wieder etliche verfahren. Da gibts Leute, die sind nach 95km ins Ziel gekommen, obwohl die kleine Runde 65 und die große Runde 135 km hat. Keiner hat kontrolliert, ob man die Strecke korrekt absolviert hat. Üblicherweise gibt es Kontrollstellen, die sich entweder die Startnummern notieren, oder einen Farbklecks auf die Startnummer sprühen. Nur in Regensburg, da gibt es werder noch.

- Kurz vor der Streckenteilung lag in einem Trail ein (leicht verdeckter) Stamm quer über die Strecke, aber nein, man muß ja weder Warnschilder aufstellen, noch einen Warnposten dort postieren. RESULTAT: kurz vor mir hat sich ein Mädel dort so übel zerlegt, daß sie sich nicht mehr bewegen konnte. Und dann waren nicht mal Sanitäter in der Nähe. (An dieser Stelle gute Besserung, hoffentlich ist nix schlimmes passiert)

- Der gerufene Rettungswagen fährt einen Schotterwegdownhill ohne Signalhor RAUF und ich mit 50 Sachen runter. Das war knapp kann ich euch sagen.

- Und was die ABSOLUTE HÖHE ist: da tut man sich die 135km an, kommt nach 7 Stunden ins Ziel und was muß man feststelle: Das Ziel ist schon abgebaut. Das gibts doch nicht. Entweder man schreibt eine lange Strecke  aus - auch für nochtprofis - oder man läßt es bleiben. Aber wenn, dann muß man auch dem letzten Faherer das Zielerlebnis lassen und ich war nicht der Letzte (am Gardasee kam der Letzte nach über 9 Stunden ins Ziel und das stand noch!!!)

- Das ganze Drumherum ist lächerlich. 1 Stand mit Getränken, einer mit Bratwürsten und noch ein zwei Buden und das wars.

Fazit: Einmal und nie wieder.

PS. ich habe gehört, die Ergbnisse gibt es ab Dienstag im Internet.


----------



## Rockhopper (7. Juni 2004)

kann mich den Bemerkungen zur Streckenführung nur anschließen. Nach dem letzten Verpflegungsstand war zuerst die Beschilderung ausreichend, um dann nach etwa 3km spärlich zu werden und dann zwischendrin vollends zu fehlen. Wir haben uns gründlich verfahren, dabei 3 Personen getroffen, denen ging es ebenso.. Etwa 5km später waren wir via Bundesstraße wieder am letzten Verpflegungsstand (Bemerkunfk der Helfer: 'Was macht den ihr da, ihr ward doch gerade eben schon mal da?'). 
Wieder zurück auf die Strecke, recht viel umgeschaut, und dann war immer noch keine Wegmarkierung. Aber diesmal ein paar Leute fragen können, die einem den Weg wiesen. Da währe ich nie allein darauf gekommen, dass man dort rechts in den kleinen Feldweg abbiegen sollte. Der Rest der Strecke war auch wieder knapp ausgeschildert.

Die Verpflegung und die Helfer waren echt gut. Eigentlich schöner MA, aber die Beschilderung    . Das ist doch nicht so schwer, das besser zu machen. Da fehlt nur ein klein wenig, dann ist der MA super.


----------



## stronglegs (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Schliesse mich ebenfalls in allen Punken Lordan an. Wollte die 135 km fahren und war nach 95 km im Ziel. Bin jetzt noch stocksauer. Schade um Mensch und Material...  Und das sollte ien bayerische Meisterschaft sein! 
Auch die drei Erstplatzierten haben sich verfahren, aber die sind 5 km ZU VIEL gefahren.

Gruß
Jürgen

P.S. Wenn das gestürtzte Mädel die Freundin meines "Leidensgenossen" war, dann rührt sie sich wieder. Lendenwirbelstauchung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rboncube (7. Juni 2004)

puuh,Glück gehabt das ich heuer verletzungsbedingt nicht Starten konnte.
Nach euren Aussagen ist´s genauso übel abgelaufen wie die beiden Jahre davor.Habe letztes Jahr schon während der Siegerehrung mit den Veranstaltern gesprochen und nochmal ein Mail hingeschickt,das es so nicht ok ist.Haben damals hoch und heilig Besserung gelobt.Wurden ja sogar in der BikeSportNews niedergemacht wegen der Ausschilderung.
Naja,haben irgendwie nix daraus gelernt.Und das bei der Ausrichtung der bayrischen Meisterschaft.TRAURIG.Echt schade um diesen Marathon,wäre eigentlich ne tolle Veranstaltung.
Habe ja schon vorher berichtet wie´s letztes Jahr war und ist heuer leider wieder eingetreten( habe ehrlich gedacht,das sie´s heuer besser machen)
Vielleicht hilft´s wenn wir alle mal ein Mail an die Veranstalter schicken.
So viele Beschwerden und Verbesserungsvorschläge können sie fast nicht Ignorieren.

Ciao Rene´


----------



## TomB (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute

Am Marathon konnte ich leider verletzungsbedingt nicht mitfahren und wenn ich die Resonanz hier so höre, war das auch gut so.  
Dennoch würde ich mich für die Streckenführung interessieren. Falls jemand eine Art Roadbook oder Plan von der 65km und/oder 135km Distanz hat, würde ich mich über eine Mail hierüber sehr freuen.

Danke im Voraus, TomB


----------



## stronglegs (7. Juni 2004)

rboncube schrieb:
			
		

> So viele Beschwerden und Verbesserungsvorschläge können sie fast nicht Ignorieren.
> 
> Ciao Rene´




Mir scheint, diese geldgeilen Sport-Managements können diese und allgemein ALLE Bedürfnisse der Teilnehmer ganz wunderbar ignorieren. Der verantwortliche Labersack lachte mir jedenfalls nur ins Gesicht, als ich und drei weitere "Abkürzer" sich beschwerten.
Was passiert denn momentan eigentlich? Die bestehenden Events werden immer schlechter, weil anstatt der Ausrichter (z.B. örtliche Vereine, die auch jetzt noch die ganze Arbeit machen und das sehr gut) nun das Management die Kohle einsackt. Und das nicht zu knapp. Oder sie machen das ganze Event einfach platt, z.B. Ruhpolding. Ersetzt wird das dann durch 24h-Rennen, weil hier lässt sich mit noch weniger Aufwand noch mehr Kohle machen.

Wie ihr vielleicht schon merkt, habe ich von den Veranstaltern langsam die Schnauze voll...

Gruß
Enttäuschter Jürgen


----------



## rboncube (7. Juni 2004)

stronglegs schrieb:
			
		

> Mir scheint, diese geldgeilen Sport-Managements können diese und allgemein ALLE Bedürfnisse der Teilnehmer ganz wunderbar ignorieren. Der verantwortliche Labersack lachte mir jedenfalls nur ins Gesicht, als ich und drei weitere "Abkürzer" sich beschwerten.
> Was passiert denn momentan eigentlich? Die bestehenden Events werden immer schlechter, weil anstatt der Ausrichter (z.B. örtliche Vereine, die auch jetzt noch die ganze Arbeit machen und das sehr gut) nun das Management die Kohle einsackt. Und das nicht zu knapp. Oder sie machen das ganze Event einfach platt, z.B. Ruhpolding. Ersetzt wird das dann durch 24h-Rennen, weil hier lässt sich mit noch weniger Aufwand noch mehr Kohle machen.
> 
> Wie ihr vielleicht schon merkt, habe ich von den Veranstaltern langsam die Schnauze voll...
> ...




Wer war den heuer der Veranstalter.Letztes Jahr war es ein Radclub aus Regensburg.Und da war ja das gleiche Chaos wie heuer.
Bin auch der Meinung das die Abzocke immer schlimmer wird.Die Rennen werden immer teurer und die Gegenleistungen immer weiger oder schlechter.
Siehe Garmisch Classic´s.Vor vier Jahren noch eine top Veranstaltung und von Jahr zu Jahr mieser geworden!

Was hatt´s den in Regensburg für ein Präsent gegeben?Nur mal so interessehalber.

Ciao Rene´


----------



## Paula (7. Juni 2004)

bin mitgefahren,   die schlechteste organisation seit ich mountainbike fahre. nach ca 15 km war für mich der marathon zu ende. in regenstauff kamm mir an einer abbiegung ein auto entgegen, nur eine  notbremse verhinderte den zusammen stoß. mit arm und hüft verletzungen war das rennen für mich vorbei. wo war nur der streckenposten? zurück im ziel hatte keiner einen plan.
die verpflegung im ziel war lächerlich. nach der frage, könnte ich etwas zum trinken haben, bekamm ich zur antwort "  haben sie einen getränke zettel" ? oh der ist in meinen auto, und ich bekamm auch nichts zum trinken. die jenigen die ihren zettel im rennen dabei hatten, fehlten leider dann 1 eur für das pfand.
die siegererung war ein witz. alles durch einander, trotz chip.
dann der höhepunkt.   das ziel wurde abgebaut obwohl noch nicht  die erste dame auf der langstrecke im ziel war. der marathon war auf keine fall 32 eur wert. ich glaube ich fordere mein geld wieder zurück. einmal und nie wieder.


----------



## Rockhopper (8. Juni 2004)

@Paula: hat es dich dort geschmissen, wo der Flohmarkt war? Ich bin in voller Fahrt da um die Kurve und bekam in rechten Augenwinkel gerade noch so mit, dass ein Helfer 'Vorsicht, langsam machen!' mir zurief. Das war für mich Glück, sonst währe ich wahrscheinlich auf irgend ein entgegenkommendes Auto drauf.  
Wünsche gute Besserung.


----------



## stronglegs (8. Juni 2004)

Guten Morgen!

@ TomB: wegen Streckenplan: die "ausführliche Streckenbeschreibung", die man bei der Anmeldung bekam, beinhaltet lediglich das aus dem Internet bekannte Höhenprofil (auf dem die Verpflegungsstationen falsch vermerkt sind) und eine schematische Skizze mit allen Strecken, die aussieht wie ein Strichmänchen. Ich fürchte, mit all dem ist dir nicht gedient...

@rboncube: Präsent? Eine Schirmmütze...

@Paula: Geld zurück? Auch hier nur lachte mich der Managementfuzzi nur an. Wenn, dann schreiben sie es dir für nächstes Jahr gut. Aber wer will das schon??
Das frühzeitig abgebaute Ziel war dann wirklich der Gipfel. Da kann man ja froh sein, wenn man dicht zu Ende fährt.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## The Tretschwein (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe meine Verärgerung an Bike-Sport-News und an den BDR geschrieben.
Der BDR überlegt, das Rennen zu streichen und neu auszutragen.
Das geht auch nicht, da Strobel und Co zu Recht gewonnen haben. Bei einem neuen Rennen komme ich zumindest sicher nicht mehr.



*Hallo Bike Sport News,

ich möchte zum gestrigen Marathon nun doch auch ein paar Anmerkungen loswerden. Ich sehe gerne über Vieles hinweg, da Organisieren schwerer ist als Mosern.

Hier meine Kritikpunkte an der Veranstaltung.

Das Gewerbegebiet war Null ausgeschildert. Das Organisationsbüro genauso wenig. Da Stand lediglich Inline dran. Ist nicht schlimm, aber Panne.

Es gab viel Geschrei wegen der Streckenmarkierung. Ich habe schon einige Marathon Erfahrung und meine, dass es an der Grenze war. Also die Beschilderung war halt nicht idiotensicher, man musste schon höllisch aufpassen. Auf so langen verschachtelten Strecken gibt es immer ein paar Knackpunkte. Klar ist auch, dass ein Verein nicht die Manpower hat wie ein Swiss Bike Masters. Die Streckenposten konnten an der Startnummer nicht erkennen welche Strecke der Fahrer gewählt hat.
Strecke war für die Gegend echt stark, kann man nichts meckern. Der Wendepunkt beim Flohmarkt war allerding maximal schlecht. Dasi und ich sind da schön blöd dagestanden. 
Als wir das zweite Mal da vorbeikamen war KEIN Streckenposten mehr da. Vollgas durch ausparkende und abfahrende Autos durch. Schlecht.     



Was allerdings echt nicht ok war, dass es im Ziel keine Verpflegung gab. Hab ich zwar nicht gebraucht, aber sowas gehört sich halt. Da finde ich 32 Startgeld schon als hoch angesiedelt, zumal hier kein kommerzielles Unternehmen hinter dem Marathon steht.

Zur Siegerehrung:
Also man kann keine Siegerehrung machen, bevor man die Ergebnissliste ausgehängt hat. Hier gibts dann Einspruchsfristen für die Fahrer. Dann erspart man sich diese Peinlichkeiten. Ich bin (inoffizell) gesamt 8. geworden und habe bis jetzt noch kein Ergebnis. Ich weis nicht ob ich bei den Master1 nun evtl sogar bayerischer Meister geworden bin. Keine Siegerehrung, keine Info, KEINE ENTSCHULDIGUNG. Es ist mir persönlich nicht wichtig vor den Leuten da vorne zu stehen, aber um eventuelle Sponsoren zu gewinnen wäre das wichtig gewesen. Auch für die Junioren.

Die Preisgelder und Ehrungen ( ein Witz bei dem gestrigen Ablauf ) werden nun mit der Post versandt. Hey, wenn du mal aus Zeitgründen eine Preisgeldverteilung verpasst, hast Du einfach Pech und kriegst nichts. 

 
Natürlich ist mir klar, dass Ihr positiv über den Marathon berichtet. Gebt das zumindest ein wenig weiter.   

LOB: Eure Homepage und eure Tests. Bike macht zwar schönere Bilder, aber eure Tests sind für mich glaubwürdiger.

Grüße

Klaus Hannawald*


----------



## The Tretschwein (8. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Und hier noch mein Kommentar zur eventuellen Anullierung des Rennens

*Das ganze neu rausfahren ist auch nicht so ideal, da ja schon die "Sieger" breit publik gemacht worden sind. Soll man denen nun die Plazierung und die Anstrengung, das auf den Wettkampf abgestimmte Training wieder wegnehmen? Sieht doch auch allgemein nicht gut aus.

Die Daten liegen "Sport Timing" vor.
Soweit ich das am Sonntag von Sport Timing erfahren konnte ist das Problem lediglich, dass vom Veranstalter nicht genau zwischen Lizenz und Hobby unterschieden werden konnte. Es wird aber doch auch am Namen über den Verband rauszubekommen sein wer Lizenz hat und wer nicht. Somit können zumindest auch die Plazierungen der Fahrer bestimmt werden?

Hmm, so schlimm fand ich die Veranstaltung auch nicht. Einige Pannen, das mit den Duschen...in meinem Starterpaket war kein Nudelgutschein..auch nicht schlimm...aber die Ergebnisse....löst bei den ambitionierten die reine Panik aus. Falls das dann doch erneut ausgerichtet werden sollte, wird die Beteiligung sehr gering sein.

Die großen Marathons stehen an, kein Strobel, etc.. und auch kein Hannawald.
Falls das ganze gekippt wird, erwarte ich vom Veranstalter zumindest mein Startgeld zurück.     Da bin ich sicher nicht der Einzige. Das gibt dann riesen Ärger.....

Grüße*


----------



## Paula (8. Juni 2004)

Rockhopper schrieb:
			
		

> @Paula: hat es dich dort geschmissen, wo der Flohmarkt war? Ich bin in voller Fahrt da um die Kurve und bekam in rechten Augenwinkel gerade noch so mit, dass ein Helfer 'Vorsicht, langsam machen!' mir zurief. Das war für mich Glück, sonst währe ich wahrscheinlich auf irgend ein entgegenkommendes Auto drauf.
> Wünsche gute Besserung.


hallo rockhopper. du hattest glück das bei dir jemand etwas sagte. geht mir schon wieder besser, war beim arzt,  nur prellungen 

gruß paula


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biking_willi (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo!Bin erst mal froh daß es paula wieder besser geht!!!!!

Hab die ergebnisslisten gefunden bei(sport-timing.at).Was mir aber komisch vorkommen sind die siegerzeiten z.b.hobby 135 km männlich,3 Std.6 Min.!!!!!!!
Rechnet euch mal den schnitt aus,ist doch nicht realistisch.
Was die organisation angeht:
1.Die strecke fand ich geil weil technisch anspruchsvoll!
2.Die verpflegung war meineserachtens ok weiß aber nicht ob es auf der langen runde gereicht hat!
3.Die ausschilderung war an ein paar stellen mangelhaft ansonsten aber ok!
4.Die streckenposten hätten besser arbeiten können wobei ich meine das die größte verantwortund immer noch bei einem selber liegt,das mit dem flohmarkt wurde vor dem start angesagt und wer da wie ein irrer durchrauscht hat einen großen teil selber schuld(sorry meine meinung).
5.Daß das ziel allerdings so früh abgebaut wurde ist allerdings eine SAUEREI!!!
6.Das startgeld war ok 10  bekam man ja wieder zurück (transponder).
Übrigens meine zeit stimmt mit der von mir gemessenen überein

Gruß an alle Biker  

Also nichts für ungut.


----------



## stronglegs (8. Juni 2004)

Moin!

Natürlich sind die Zeiten nicht realistisch!! Die haben die gemessen, ungeachtet dessen, ob man zu Ende gefahren ist oder nicht! Ich selbst bin auf Platz 9 (Zeit stimmt), aber ich bin ja nur 95 km gefahren!!! Sonst wäre ich nie da vorne!
Mit dem 11.platzierten bin ich eine Zeit lang zusammen gefahren. Dann habe ich ihn verloren und er ist weiter gefahren als ich. Jetzt isser natürlich hinter mir...

Mann, was für eine Veranstaltung...

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## everest80848 (8. Juni 2004)

Schreib ich auch nochwas, mich kennt zwar keiner hier (noch nicht), aber wurscht!

Also,
Saustall diese Veranstaltung!
Ich bestätige die Aussagen der Vorredner bezüglich der schlechten Ausschilderung. Zumindest dem Ende hin abolut Unzureichend! Man hatte das Gefühl, dass die Markierungspersonen es irgendwann leid waren und nach Hause wollten. Zumindest an der Stelle an der ich mich verfahren hab (km 60 Mitteldistanz) war definitiv ein Pfeil nach rechts an der Stelle an der man geradeaus fahren hätte müssen, evtl. vom letzten Jahr. Zum Glück verfuhren sich mit mir gleich ein Grüppchen von 6 Mann/Frau mit zumindest einem Ortskundigen! Ansonsten hätt ich mich echt schwer getan überhaupts wieder zurückzufinden. Falls einer von diesen mitliest nochmals einen großen Dank, zur Identifizierung, wir waren die Gruppe mit 4:22.
2tens, das mit dem Zielabbau ist meines Erachtens das Absolute KO Kriterium schlechthin! Sowas darf überhaupt nicht passieren.
3tens, Startgeld zu teuer, für erbrachte Leistung und die läppische Kappe!
4tens, Rettungspersonal! Wer eine (meiner Meinung nach) derart schwere Strecke ausflagt, muss gefälligst mit den passenden Rettungskräften an den neuralgischen Punkten präsent sein. Ich bin an der gestürzten Dame bei der steilen Abfahrt vermutlich eine halbe Stunde nach deren Unglück vorbeigefahren. Auf Nachfragen mussten wir dem nächsten Streckenposten mitteilen, dass man sich endlich beeilen solle. Mein Mädel kam nochmal etwas später an die Unfallstelle und die Situation war die gleiche! Skandal sag ich da nur, zumal ich in der selben Abfahrt mich ordentlich auf die Fresse gelegt hab, allerdings 100m höher und das wäre endgültig kein Terrain mehr für eine Bergung per Sanka und "normalen" Sanis! Da brauchts Bergwacht, ich weiss das, ich war nämlich lang genug in dem Verein. Also absolut unzureichend!

Manches war auch gut, aber weil die schlechten und Sicherheitsrelevanten Sachen diese deutlich übersteigen, auch von mir ein:
Einmal und nie wieder!
Ralph


----------



## Rockhopper (9. Juni 2004)

@biking_willi:   >>das mit dem flohmarkt wurde vor dem start angesagt und wer da wie ein irrer durchrauscht hat einen großen teil selber schuld(sorry meine meinung).<<

ich kann dir da nicht beipflichten. Ich habe vor dem Start krampfhaft versucht, das zu verstehen, was der Mann am Mikro redete. Aber ich und die Umstehenden verstanden NICHTS!

Und wenn ich bei einem MA derart rücksichtsvoll und defensiv fahren muss, als ob ich in einer belebten Fußgängerzone bin, dann ist da etwas falsch im Staate Dänemark. So eine Überschneidung ist imho weder den Radlern noch den Besuchern des Flohmarktes zuzumuten. Die haben da grad was anderes (kaufen, kaufen, kaufen...    ) im Kopf als aufzupassen.

@Paula: Freut mich; nennen wir es mal Glück im Unglück.


----------



## atra_umbra (9. Juni 2004)

Schön, dass die Ergebnisse online sind! Muss aber mal sagen, die sind ja ein WITZ!!! Eine Freundin von mir, die wegen Krankheit NICHT angetreten ist, steht im Ergebnis (???), mein Freund, der TATSÄCHLICH mitgefahren ist steht nicht drin!?
   

atra_umbra


----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Also ok, wir sind uns nun alle einig, dass die Veranstalltung schlecht gemacht war.

Was ist nun eure Meinung wie man weiter vorgehen soll. Soll die Meisterschaft tutti anulliert werden, oder reicht es die jeweils ersten Drei zu bestimmen?

Anullieren wäre fair, jedoch kommt zu einer zweiten Chance keiner mehr. Die Terminkalender der Lizenzfahrer sind voll. Ich hab auch keinen Bock mehr dazu.

Klaus


----------



## Bul Biker (9. Juni 2004)

@atra_umbra:
Volles Chaos. Ich steh auch nicht drin, obwohl ich durch das Tor gefahren bin.
Scheinbar bin so ziemlich der einzige der sich nicht verfahren hat


----------



## (Nordlicht) (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Ergebnisse gibt es hier

http://www.sport-timing.at/deutsch/ergebnisse/2004/20040606re_res_ges_hobby.htm


----------



## Cube04 (10. Juni 2004)

Ich muss meinem Vorredner leider beipflichten. Die Musik vor dem Start war so laut, das man den Redner am Mikrofon null verstanden hat.    

Und was sollte eigentlich die Verpflegungsstelle bei diesem Flohmarkt? Es ist doch allgemein bekannt, das gerade an Verpflegungsstellen Hektik herrscht....da brauch ich keine Autos die am Strassenrand stehen, und gerade mit irgendwelchen Einkäufen vollgepackt werden.    

Die Streckenposten waren eine einzige Katastrophe...die hatten null Plan.   
Ich persönlich wollte die 35km fahren, habe aber die Abzweigung auf die kurze Strecke verpasst (wegen der bescheuerten Ausschilderung), wollte dann die 65km durchziehen, und war schon nach ca. 58km im Ziel. Meine FinisherZeit war lt. Internet ein paar Minuten über 3h. Damit wäre ich 18ter von 190 Startern in der Hobbyklasse. 
Bei allem Vertrauen in meine Leistugsfähigkeit, aber das wäre wie Ostern, Weihnachten und Gewinn der Fussball-EM an einem Tag.....sehr komisch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htrider (11. Juni 2004)

Guten Morscheen.
Also eigentlich sollte ja schön langsam Ruhe herrschen, aber nach den zahlreichen coments muß ich einfach auch mal was sagen.
Der Regensburger Marathon war mein absolut Erster. Und das will heißen, das ich mir da schon Gedanken machen werde ob ich in Zukunft irgendwo hinfahren werde. Ich selbst bin Regensburger und wusste als ich die Durchsage am Start hörte, das es da sicherlich mehrere Beschwerden über den Flohmarkt geben wird. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch völliger Schwachsinn, den man hätte die Stecke einfach nach oben führen können, und die Verpflegungsstation ca. 500m weiter rauf auf dem Berg legen können.

Dann meine Frage: Was soll ein Nürnberger, Münchner oder sonst irgend ein Auswärtiger mit der Regensburg Card, die als Geschenk (im Startgeld war sie halt dabei   ) in der Tüte neben der Kappe lag?!?
Ich war echt lange da und habe echt geschmunzelt (obwohl es wahrscheinlich nicht zum lachen war) als die das Ziel einfach mal abgebaut haben. 

Aber auch Gutes will ich hier sagen, denn mir hat die Strecke schon Spaß gemacht und es war schön mal zu sehen wo man steht und wie man sich so anstellt. Der Dreck war natürlich mega und deswegen werde ich nur nach Regen fahren   
Mit dem Ergebniss von mir über die 35km bin ich zufrieden auch wenn einige lachen würde wenn sie meine Zeit hören ---> 1:44:53

Habe mich auch mal ben kurz verfahren und wurde fast von so nem kranken KTM-Biker runtergeholt. Dem war das aber voll peinlich und er hat sich auch artig entschuldigt    

Als nächstes werde ich wahrscheinlich mal nach St. Englmar gurken und sehen wie das hier so abläuft und dann gibts noch den Arbermarathon (MTB 65km) , den ich mir geben werde.
Also Leute, haut rein    und denktst am besten nimmer dran.


----------

